# Now 43, 1 IVF and 1 FET later - still no baby - Is there any point in going on ?



## Cornishtwinkle (Oct 1, 2012)

I was 43 in June, I had a recently failed natural FET and a m/c in March/April. I must admit I thought I would waltz through the IVF, I started as I was worrying about running out of time, I'd had an unexplained stillbirth in Feb 2012 (8 months on) at almost 42 but fell pregnant with DD on my honeymoon just 4 years earlier and had only been BD once a month (albeit for 18 months) when trying for my 2nd so feel that I was quite lucky at that point. I now feel I am putting so much pressure on myself I will never manage another naturally and actually in fact maybe not even with assisted. I would be willing to go on for another 18 months of trying (I am thinking about serum although it is a logistical nightmare), but am wondering whether it in fact is setting myself up for a fall and should try and come to terms with my situation (blessed with a DD aged 5) and give up now. My existing clinic does not seem to have done any tests or anything so I don't know why I am not falling pregnant apart from assuming it's age. I produce plenty of eggs as I have PCO but the quality must be poor. Any insights would be gratefully received. I have so many wonderful things in my life and my daughter should be enough for me but I lost my brother as a teenager and my DH has no nephews or nieces either so we are rather limited in family members of my daughters generation. She is very needy emotionally and I just want her to have a sibling to connect with after we have gone. Thanks in advance. x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Cornishtwinkle

Maybe you should get a second opinion to work out why you aren't getting any success?

Serum sounds good so maybe penny can suggest some tests so you can work out how to move on and get success!


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Cornishtwinkle I think it takes longer as you get older, my cousin had her daughter at 43 and a bit naturally but she suffered a couple of miscarriages before so it's not impossible but miscarriage is more likely as is chromosone abnormality as you get older but I don't think you should give up yet. I guess you need to eliminate all possible factors so hysteroscopy to check uterus for any abnormalities, are tubes normal and open, are there any cysts on ovaries. Are your bloods normal ie deficiencies, thrombophilia, NK cell levels etc Also although you can't change your ovarian reserve you can improve the quality through diet (lots of fresh fruit and veg and protein ) and supplements to top up your Vit C, Vit D, Zinc etc Acupuncture can reduce stress which is a bad factor. Good luck in your journey I don't think you're ready to give up are you and you've already proved that your body can support a pregnancy. X


----------

